# Christini AWD Fat E-bike



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Electric AWD Fat-E Bikes - Christini All Wheel Drive Bicycles


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks; seems like an excellent system, but I wonder about wear especially with the extra power. Wonder how many posts before this turns into an access issue. I, for one, can't wait until I hear they're illegal on all trails in -----(guess which state).


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So throttle and not a PAS, correct? Wonder how that front wheel drive would affect steering/control?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I know a professional trail builder that uses their moto version in his business, he said you get used to it pretty easily. FWIW.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

AFAICT, they didn't catch on as bicycles (at least in OC, CA), nut may be perfect for an e-system.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, there was too much drag and not enough power for it to be viable on a mtb. A motor makes those issues moot, I can't really say that 2wd would be an advantage in most situations, it depends on the goal I guess. If you want an all terrain rock crawler it would.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

it would probably work well for hauling gear to a remote hunting camp.


----------

